# When does the 2.6 kernel GO stable?

## triad

Been contemplating messing with the 2.6 kernel again.  But it seems like every other day there is a new -rc candidate out.  Whats a good Indicator that its about time to goto the new kernel and not have to worry much about bugs or having to update every other day?

Triad

----------

## hopstah

it's been stable for a while, it's just still under gentoo-dev-sources in the portage tree.

----------

## ewan.paton

even the development sources  (2.5.x ) were pretty stable only prob i heard of was 2.6.1 {1}, if its a production enviroment i would wait a while, otherwise jump on any time whats the harm.

{1} probably due to the long feature freeze for 2.6.0

----------

## ormi

Well, 2.6 is "stable" as 2.4.x. If you don't have bttv or iptables, you should give a try to 2.6 (I've problems with bttv (dmesg: high irq latency blaablaablaa.. ) and iptables causes strange behaviour to mozilla, konqueror and other net applications.. they'll just freeze).

----------

## siti

I have found 2.6.[012] to not be very stable.  It might be different for other people but thats what I found.  I had random lockups  :Sad:  but with kernel 2.4 its rock solid

----------

## petrjanda

go for ck-sources. Im running 2.6.2-ck1, stable and faster than any other 2.6 source.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

when will it be vanilla-sources though  :Very Happy: 

----------

## triad

Thanks all for your replies.  Ended up making the plunge with some love-sources and the system does rock!  Alot less painless from when I played with the 2.6 kernel in its beta days.

Triad

----------

## steel300

 *triad wrote:*   

> Thanks all for your replies.  Ended up making the plunge with some love-sources and the system does rock!  Alot less painless from when I played with the 2.6 kernel in its beta days.
> 
> Triad

 

Now to emerge the 2.6 linux headers and reemerge glibc, then you'll be all set. Before I forget thank you for choosing love-sources for your desktop needs. This message is sponsored by the walrus's for love-sources organization.

----------

## zeek

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Now to emerge the 2.6 linux headers and reemerge glibc, then you'll be all set. Before I forget thank you for choosing love-sources for your desktop needs. This message is sponsored by the walrus's for love-sources organization.

 

```

sock linux-headers # grep KEYWORDS linux-headers-2.6.1.ebuild

KEYWORDS="-*"

```

Is this the linux-headers you emerged?  The -* suggests there are problems with them.

----------

